# What sport is best



## Kaydence (Jun 29, 2019)

What sport would be best to do for a Belgian malinois mix that doesn't involve bite work?


----------



## Rob1stoption (Jul 10, 2020)

what do you mean? what sport should your dog be engaging with?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Depends on the dog & your capabilities/interests. You could look at working trials (bitework is only in the PD stake) or agility. You could do the tracking & obedience phases in IGP as these can be offered as separate titles (1-3) Or there is UK Tracking Dog Association where you can gain titles in tracking … there are many possibilities


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2020)

Zombie thread - original question was from over a year ago and OP hasn't been seen since the day after they posted this.


----------

